# Sclerotherapy dusing Abdominal wall seroma drainage



## Cuteyr (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Could someone help me in coding the following procedure?

Procedure:Lower Abdominal wall seroma drainage and sclerotherapy
*
14-gauge angiocath needle was introduced .the sheath was left in place and the needle removed.approx. 20 ml of clear yellow fluid was aspirated.The seroma was aspirated to completion.

The seroma was then instilled with 30 ml of doxycycline and left in place  for 1 hr.The doxycycline was aspirated and again the seroma was aspirated to completion.*


Should we code this as 

10160
76942
36470
998.13

or 

10160
76942
998.13

or 

any other codes





Thanks


----------



## hewitt (May 29, 2013)

Is the seroma a postoperative complication?


----------



## Estherrani (Jun 2, 2013)

I would code this scenario as 10160,76942(if ultrasound guidance was provided) & for sclerotherapy need to code as 20500,76080.

Thanks,
Esther Immanuel.


----------

